# The Jamaican taxi driver's story



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I know an old guy from Jamaica who drove a taxi in Washington DC while he studied dentistry. He is now in his 80s and I see him once in a while at extended family gatherings. He is a very genial and kind fellow, soft spoken.

Once when I asked him how it had been back in the 50s when he came to America. It had not been easy he said:

"I could have gotten A's in everything but I had to earn money, so I couldn't study as much as my classmates. I had to settle for B's and even C's sometimes. Without driving the cab, I couldn't have afforded dental school."

His eyes went a bit distant as he reminisced about that time of his life.

Life was harder for Black people back in the 50s, I added, desegregation hadn't happened yet.

"People were a little apprehensive to get in a car with a Black driver, but once I spoke to them and they heard that I was from the islands, they became friendly."

He chuckled a little.

"The rich women whom I took home from the airport or after shopping used to invite me up. They'd ask for help carrying things up to their apartments or into their houses or they say they had the money for fare and tip inside."

In some round about way without using any vulgar words, he led me to understand that he had turned a boring shopping trip into a very exciting day. It had happened more than once. There had been a pattern to it.

He had not set out to brag or tell a story about himself. It had all risen up out of triggered memories.

I didn't press him for any details. 

My guess is that these women probably mostly married. People don't have to have a premeditated plan to join AM to cheat. An opportunity came along in the form of a handsome, athletic, upward striving man with a charming accent and some women just seized it.


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

LongWalk said:


> I know an old guy from Jamaica who drove a taxi in Washington DC while he studied dentistry. He is now in his 80s and I see him once in a while at extended family gatherings. He is a very genial and kind fellow, soft spoken.
> 
> Once when I asked him how it had been back in the 50s when he came to America. It had not been easy he said:
> 
> ...


And we are supposed to conclude from this . . . what?


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

carmen ohio said:


> And we are supposed to conclude from this . . . what?


Probably we are to conclude that the loss of AM will not stop infidelity.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

carmen ohio said:


> And we are supposed to conclude from this . . . what?


That even soft spoken islanders with an exotic accent can be POSOM. Truly, there is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Yep..... cheating will happen with or without the internet.

Selfish and entitled M people will always justify to themselves being utterly scummy and worthless traitors to those they love.

And even people who seem nice and generally good....like this old dentist....will feel not one shred of remorse about being a POS scumbag that was more than happy, for their own selfish gratification, to help these traitors destroy their partners and families.

I'd bet if you suggested to him he was a POS who was undermining and destroying families and children's lives.....he would look at you stunned, and say something along the lines of, "I didn't owe those guys anything, they weren't M to me" or some other piece of tripe about how he holds zero responsibility for the carnage he left in his wake.

Too bad one of the BH's he f*cked over didn't catch him and give him a need to get some dental work of his own done....that type of consequence for a POSOM was accepted and understood back then.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I am sure that calling him out would have surprized him. As to him being a POS, well, I have only known him as an old guy who always does what family life obliges him to do. Driving around picking up step grandchildren, being a polite and friendly host. So, I could hardly call him out on his past. If I had been thinking at the time I could have asked him if the women complained a lot about their husbands. Maybe he would have told about his impressions of the women and their families. He would have seen family photos on the walls and bedroom dressers. Were there any women who wanted him to return?

I can also imagine that coming from a society where Whites ruled over slaves, it was death for a the plantation workers to be inappropriate with one of owners women. For him to have found himself in this situation must have been a shock. He adapted apparently.

re: the point of this thread
It was just something that I remembered and thought I'd share. It will die soon enough if there is no interest.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess I have a completely different take on this. I don't see any reason to call an old man out. I also don't view him as a POS.  Its not like he seduced these women. Based on the story do any of you really think it was the first rodeo for any of these women he bedded? I mean seriously, we are talking about a short taxi ride and they are offering themselves to this guy. I find much more fault with them than with him. 

But.....then again I am also of the opinion that females are the aggressor a lot more than most of us want to admit.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

carmen ohio said:


> And we are supposed to conclude from this . . . what?


Probably that its the man's fault that some cat's wife cheated on him.:laugh:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> I guess I have a completely different take on this. I don't see any reason to call an old man out. I also don't view him as a POS. Its not like he seduced these women. Based on the story do any of you really think it was the first rodeo for any of these women he bedded? I mean seriously, we are talking about a short taxi ride and they are offering themselves to this guy. I find much more fault with them than with him.
> 
> But.....then again I am also of the opinion that females are the aggressor a lot more than most of us want to admit.


He was Jamaican. He was also an opportunistic scumbag if not the aggressor.

Wonder if he would view the story in the same light if it was his wife.

In the era he was talking about, he would have lost far more than teeth if caught.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

The true moral of the story is a simple cheater going to cheat doesn't matter what tools they use they will find some way to screw you over literally and figuratively what I find rather humorous and also disgusting is that this happened back during a time when contraceptives were not widely used as they were considered a social taboo so what we can assert from this that these women where have extramarital affairs without any protection whatsoever NOT only putting themselves at risk but also their husbands and whoever else they are having an affair with also at risk....



This is just yet another example of why marriage is on the decline and why we are almost on the verge of a dating apocalypse you could spend your entire life with someone and never truly know what the hell they are...


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

And also worth adding this discussion as a Washingtonian I can attest that DC is probably the affair Capital of America sadly but it shouldn't come as a surprise as we have so many liars and cheats who work downtown :laugh:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

carmen ohio said:


> And we are supposed to conclude from this . . . what?


That anyone who thinks cheating did not happen before AM is wrong.

It clearly happens in the PM, too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> That anyone who thinks cheating did not happen before AM is wrong.
> 
> It clearly happens in the PM, too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



LOL!


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

xakulax said:


> And also worth adding this discussion as a Washingtonian I can attest that DC is probably the affair Capital of America sadly but it shouldn't come as a surprise as we have so many liars and cheats who work downtown :laugh:



I've only been to DC a couple of times but it gave me an impression of wealth chasing power on the assumption that politicians and bureaucrats could be bought with sex, alcohol and money. 

My father had a friend, and I never understood their friendship, who was a lobbyist for military aircraft manufacturers. His beautiful and charming daughter was his business partner. The two of them travelled to the big air shows. They had albums of them hobnobbing with champagne swilling executives, politicians and generals.

I doubt the guy was mega successful but he had made plenty of money and was in the game. 

His SIL - the husband of the woman whose job was to make certain that all of her dad's connections were drawn together to mingle at the right caviar and ****tail spots and go to dinner - was there. He was a screw and nail wholesale salesman who had to peddle this low profit product to hardware stores.

He told me with genuine sincerity that our family were the only people who had treated him with any respect after hearing his profession.

How and why this woman had married this guy was unclear to me, but I had a bad feeling about the prospects of their marriage.

I suppose Washington is crowded with couples who don't match. And with so many involved in the buying and selling out of the country's vital interests, marital fidelity is a casualty that falls unnoticed much of the time.


----------

